# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Σουηδία - Μάιος 2010

## Appia_1978

Τις επόμενες ημέρες, θα προσπαθήσω να σας παρουσιάσω μια σύντομη επισκόπηση του πρόσφατου ταξιδιού μου στη Σουηδία. Σκοπός του ταξιδιού, ήταν η επίσκεψη σε παλιούς καλούς φίλους τους οποίους δεν είχα προλάβει να επισκεφτώ πέρυσι. 

Ότι θα πηγαίναμε με αυτοκίνητο ήταν σχετικά γρήγορα αποφασισμένο. Για την εταιρεία, δε τιθόνταν καν θέμα, Finnlines και πάλι Finnlines. 
Ίσως μερικοί από εσάς να θυμούνται, ότι την τελευταία φορά δε μου είχε αφήσει και τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις. Ξανατονίζω, ότι από τότε που ανέλαβε ο Grimaldi έχει εξαφανιστεί αυτό το κάτι που σε έκανε να αισθάνεσαι ότι ταξιδεύεις με μια από τις ιστορικότατες εταιρείες της Ευρώπης ... Παρόλα αυτά όμως, πρέπει να του αποδώσουμε εύσημα για την αναδιάρθρωση της εταιρείας! Έρχονται νέα πλοία, έχει κατεβάσει τις τιμές, δέχεται τώρα και επιβάτες χωρίς αυτοκίνητο και προπαντώς, έχει καταφέρει να αυξήσει τρομερά τη διακίνηση φορτηγών και εμπορευμάτων! Βγάζει πολλά λεφτά από εκεί. 

Έμενε μόνο να διαλέξουμε το κατάλληλο δρομολόγιο. Για λόγους ποικιλίας (και οικονομίας) διαλέξαμε το δρομολόγιο των 2:30 από το Travemuende με άφιξη στο Malmoe στις 11:00. 
Έτσι αποκτούσαμε την ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψουμε για πρώτη φορά με ένα από τα μεγάλα Ισπάνικα της Finnlines. Ήμουν ιδιαίτερα περίεργως, τι αποτέλεσμα θα απόφερνε η σύγκριση με τα αντίστοιχα Ιταλικά της εταιρείας!

Συγχωρέστε μου παρακαλώ, μια μικρή παρένθεση σε αυτό το σημείο.
Όταν λέω Ισπανικά, εννοώ τα 4 αδερφά Ro-Pax κατασκευασμένα στην Ισπανία από το 1999-2001. Τα πλοία ήταν αρχικά παραγγελία της Stena Line. Τελικά παρέλαβε μόνο τα δύο ταλευταία και πούλησε τα δύο πρώτα στη Finnlines. 

Τα τεχνικά στοιχεία των πλοίων είναι:
Μήκος 188 μέτρα
Ταχύτητα 22 κόμβοι
Επιβάτες 440
Κρεβάτια 440
Γραμμικά μέτρα 2459

Τα πλοία ταξίδευαν αρχικά μεταξύ Σουηδίας - Φινλανδίας αλλά από πέρυσι, το ένα από αυτά μετακόμισε στη γραμμή Γερμανία - Σουηδία. 
Αυτό (Finneagle) αντικατέστησε ένα (Finnlady, ex Europalink) από τα πέντα Ιταλικά αδερφά κατασκευασμένα μεταξύ των ετών 2006-2007. 

Τα τεχνικά στοιχεία των Ιταλικών είναι:
Μήκος 218 μέτρα
Ταχύτητα 25 κόμβοι
Επιβάτες 500
Κρεβάτια 500
Γραμμικά μέτρα 4200

Τα Ιταλικά μετακομίσανε στη μεγάλη γραμμή από Γερμανία για Φινλανδία. Η γραμμή αυτή έχει πολύ μεγάλα ποσοστά αύξησης της κίνησης. Αυτό οφείλεται ιδιαίτερα στην κατακόρυφη αύξηση των Ρώσων τουριστών και φορτηγών με προορισμό την Ευρώπη! Αντί να διασχίσουν όλη την Ανατολική Ευρώπη, μπαίνουν στο πλοίο, απολαμβάνουν το ταξίδι και φτάνοντας στο Ελσίνκι βρίσκονται εντός λίγων ωρών στην πατρίδα τους. 

Αλλά, αρκετά με την πολυλογία, έφτασε ο καιρός για φωτογραφίες  :Very Happy: 

Φτάνοντας κατά τις 22:00 στο Travemuende κατευθυνθήκαμε προς την πόλη για να προσπαθήσουμε να φωτογραφήσουμε τα πλοία που φεύγανε εκείνη την ώρα. Δυστυχώς, στις 21:30 έδυε ο ήλιος και έτσι οι φωτογραφίες, στο χέρι χωρίς τρίποδο, έχουν βγει έτσι και έτσι ...

1.JPG

Πρώτη αναχώρηση της βραδυάς ήταν το Baltic Excellent. Ταξιδεύει για λογαριασμό της Holmen, μεταφέροντας χαρτί από και προς τη Σουηδία. 

2.JPG

Μετά ακολούθησε το Finnpartner της Finnlines. Έίναι ένα από τα τέσσερα Πολωνικά αδερφά του 1995, με τα οποία επανήλθε η Finnlines στην επιβατηγό ναυτιλία. 

Τα τεχνικά τους στοιχεία είναι:
Μήκος 183 μέτρα
Ταχύτητα 21 κόμβοι
Επιβάτες 274
Κρεβάτια 274
Γραμμικά μέτρα 3050

3.JPG

Τελευταίο έφυγε το πολυτελές Nils Holgersson της TT-Line, εταιρεία πασίγνωστη στην Ελλάδα λόγω πολλών πλοίων της που κατέληξαν στα νερά μας, όπως π.χ. το καταπληκτικό Φαίδρα των Μινωικών!

4.JPG

Τα τεχνικά του στοιχεία είναι:
Μήκος 190 μέτρα
Ταχύτητα 22 κόμβοι
Επιβάτες 740
Κρεβάτια 640
Γραμμικά μέτρα 2685

Στο λιμάνι βρισκόταν και άλλα πλοία, με το πιο ενδιαφέρον για μένα ένα με νηολόγιο Μπάρι  :Very Happy: 
Το Baltic Amber της σχετικά νέας Ave Lines, η οποία όμως μια ταξιδεύει και μια όχι. Έχει τεράστια προβλήματα και το πλοίο δεν ταξιδεύει αυτές τις μέρες πιστεύω. Κανονικά εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Travemuende-Riga.

5.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Τα τεχνικά του στοιχεία είναι:
Μήκος 186 μέτρα
Ταχύτητα 24 κόμβοι
Επιβάτες 1000
Κρεβάτια 480
Γραμμικά μέτρα 2255

Αποτελεί το 13ο μιας σειράς που απαριθμεί μέχρι στιγμής συνολικά 18 πλοία!!! 

Δεμένο ήταν και το Kaunas της Scandlines. Ταξιδεύει Travemuende-Liepaja.

6.JPG

Όσο περιμέναμε για την επιβίβαση, ήρθε και αναχώρησε μετά από λίγο το Goetaland της Scandlines. Ταξιδεύει αυτό τον καιρό ως Ro-Ro, ναυλωμένο στην TT-Lines μεταξύ Travemuende-Halmstad. 

7.JPG

Το Finnlady φόρτωνε για το ταξίδι επιστροφής στο Ελσίνκι.

8.JPG

Η δική μας η ουρά ήταν πολύ πιο μικρή, με μόνο 5 Ι.Χ.. 

Από τις 00:00 ξεκίνησε το φόρτωμα των νταλικών και περίπου στις 1:30 των Ι.Χ.. 

9.JPG

Μέχρι τις 2:30 που φεύγαμε, βρήκα λίγο χρόνο για μια πρώτη βόλτα στο πλοίο και μερικές φωτογραφίες για το αγαπημένο μου φόρουμ  :Very Happy: 

Εσωτερική δίκλινη καμπίνα


10.JPG

Αρκετά ευρύχωρη με πολύ μεγάλο μπάνιο για πλοίο και βεβαίως τηλεόραση με μόνο Σουηδικά προγράμματα ... Υλικά καλής ποιότητας και στο 8ο κατάστρωμα, άρα πολύ ήσυχη. 

Όλες οι καμπίνες βρίσκονται στα καταστρώματα 8 και 9. Στο 7ο κατάστρωμα, βρίσκεται το συνδυασμένο εστατόριο/μπαρ, η ρεσεψιόν και οι χώροι των οδηγών. Στο 9ο βρίσκεται επίσης η σάουνα (είπαμε, είναι Φινλανδικό πλοίο!).

----------


## Appia_1978

11.JPG

12.JPG

Το εστιατόριο είχε ανοίξει ειδικά για τους οδηγούς και γρήγορα γέμισε. Για αυτό κατόρθωσα να τραβήξω μόνο σχετικά λίγες φωτογραφίες. 

13.JPG

14.JPG

Ο διάδρομος με το μαγαζί του πλοίου

15.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Το πλοίο ολοένα και γέμιζε. 

16.JPG

17.JPG

Το φουγάρο του Finnlady

18.JPG

Τέλος!

19.JPG

Ρώτησα έναν από το πλήρωμα και μου απάντησε, ότι το πλοίο ήταν σχεδόν πλήρης γεμάτο. Είχαν χώρο μόνο για τρία φορτηγά επιπλέον!!! Και μιλάμε για τρία ολόκληρα καταστρώματα που αποτελούν το γκαράζ. Σημειωτέον, το Finnlady γέμισε εντελώς! 

Το έπόμενο πρωί ξύπνησα νωρίς νωρίς με την ελπίδα να δω κανένα άλλο πλοίο και να μπορέσω να τραβήξω επιπλέον φωτογραφίες του εσωτερικού του πλοίου χωρίς ενόχληση  :Wink: 

Το γεμάτο άνω γκαράζ

20.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Η ρεσεψιόν

21.JPG

Το λόμπυ

22.JPG

Η γέφυρα που ενώνει τη Σουηδία με τη Δανία και την οποία θα περνούσαμε σε λίγο

23.JPG

Και ...... το πρωινό μου :mrgreen:

24.JPG

Στη Finnlines μπορεί να πληρώσει κανείς το φαγητό επί τόπου ή, πιο βολικό, αγοράζει κανείς μαζί με τα εισιτήρια κουπόνια για το πρωινό, μεσημεριανό ή βραδυνό, ανάλογα την ώρα που ταξιδεύει και το τι προτιμάει. Το κουπόνι κοστίζει άνα ενήλικα 7 €. Οι οδηγοί των φορτηγών έχουν ειδική κάρτα και τους παρέχεται έκπτωση.  
Μία ώρα πριν την άφιξη, αρχίζει ο κόσμος να μαζεύεται στο μπαρ. Μόλις αυτό ανοίξει, δίνεις τα κουπόνια σου και σου δίνουν τους δίσκους. Μπαίνεις μετά στο εστιατόριο όπου και σε περιμένει το φαγητό το οποίο και βάζεις ο ίδιος στο δίσκο σου. Δηλαδή, πιο απλά, μπορείς να φας όσο θέλεις! Γεμίζεις τα πιάτα σου με ότι θέλεις, κάθεσαι, τρως και ξαναμπαίνεις στο εστιατόριο για να τα ξαναγεμίσεις J Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα ποτά. 

Το Nordic Ace καθώς ... βομβαρδίζεται  :Wink: 

25.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Finnpartner. Έφτασε στις 7:00 και αναχωρεί πάλι για το Travemuende.

26.jpg

Το Neckar Highway στο λιμάνι του Malmoe

27.jpg

10:54 φτάσαμε στο Malmoe, και 11:02 βγαίναμε ήδη από το πλοίο! Όπως βλέπεται, τα φορτηγά και τα Ι.Χ. βγαίνουν ταυτόγχρονα από το άνω και το κύριο γκαράζ. Τελευταία βγαίνουν τα ασυνόδευτα από το κάτω γκαράζ. Όλο το πλοίο είχε αδειάσει μέσα σε μισή ώρα!!!

28.JPG

Σχετικά με τη σύγκριση τώρα μεταξύ των Ισπανικών και των Ιταλικών πλοίων, έχω να πω τα εξής:
Τα Ιταλικά έχουν μεγαλύτερες καμπίνες και περισσότερους και πιο πολυτελείς κοινόχρηστους χώρους. Επίσης, ταξιδεύοντας με Ι.Χ., έχουν το πλεονέκτημα, ότι διαθέτουν ένα έξτρα γκαράζ για αυτά και δεν μπλέκεσαι έτσι με τα φορτηγά. 
Στα Ισπανικά έχουν, κατά τη γνώμη μου, χρησιμοποιήσει καλύτερα υλικά στις καμπίνες. Το εστιατόριο καθαυτό είναι μεγαλύτερο και έχουν περισσότερους εξωτερικούς χώρους. Μειονέκτημα αποτελεί το γεγονός, ότι μοιράζεσαι το κύριο γκαράζ με τα φορτηγά. 
Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως και οι δύο κλάσεις μοιάζουν πολύ μεταξύ τους και σίγουρα αποτελούν ένα τεράστιο βήμα μπροστά σε σχέση με τα πρώην Πολωνικά πλοία της γραμμής.

Και εδώ τελειώνει η αφήγηση. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον κόπο που κάνατε για να το διαβάσετε! Ελπίζω να σας άρεσε και με λίγη τύχη και καλό καιρό θα υπάρξει και δεύτερο μέρος

----------


## vinman

Μάρκο εξαιρετικός για μία ακόμα φορά... :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Φίλε Appia 1978 ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ. Πραγματικά τέλειο ρεπορτάζ... Μεγάλη εντύπωση μου έκανε η πληρότητα στο γκαράζ, τι να πούμε και εμείς με το Αιγαίο. όπως επίσης και τα κουπόνια για το φαγητό, αυτό στην Ελλάδα δεν πρόκειται να ισχύσει...  :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ φιλε Μαρκο!!!!!!τελειο!!!αντε μπας και παρουν μερικες ιδεες και οι δικοι μας και εκσυγχρονιστουν γενικοτερα!!ιδιως σε λιμενικες υποδομες.σ'ευχαριστουμε κ ελπιζω συντομα να μας ξαναταξιδεψεις προς βορρα! :Smile:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάρκο όπως είπα και στο προηγούμενο οδοιπορικό... Απλά ΣΕ ΖΗΛΕΥΩ ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ και Μπράβο για την υπέροχη δουλειά σου ! Μας ταξίδεψες !  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά φίλε appia σε ευχαριστούμε σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το υπέροχο ταξίδι που μας έκανες.

----------


## xidianakis

> Το Finnpartner. Έφτασε στις 7:00 και αναχωρεί πάλι για το Travemuende.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91194
> 
> Το Neckar Highway στο λιμάνι του Malmoe
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91195
> 
> 10:54 φτάσαμε στο Malmoe, και 11:02 βγαίναμε ήδη από το πλοίο! Όπως βλέπεται, τα φορτηγά και τα Ι.Χ. βγαίνουν ταυτόγχρονα από το άνω και το κύριο γκαράζ. Τελευταία βγαίνουν τα ασυνόδευτα από το κάτω γκαράζ. Όλο το πλοίο είχε αδειάσει μέσα σε μισή ώρα!!!
> ...


φιλε μου, για ακομα μια φορα σε ευχαριστω για την δημοσιευση 2ου μερους του ταξιδιου σου, διοτι μου θυμιζεις πολλα και ομορφα δρομολογια στα μερη αυτα.. Κατι αλλο, στο Goteborg καταφερες να φτασεις?

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλοι μου, σας ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου!!!
Με ευχαριστεί ιδιαίτερα που σας άρεσε τόσο πολύ το ρεπορτάζ. 

Μόλις πριν από λίγο συνειδητοποίησα, ότι το Goetaland είναι το αδερφάκι του δικού μας Seatrade. Απίστευτο!

Φίλε Ξιδιανάκη, όχι δυστυχώς. Οι φίλοι μου μένουν στην Ανατολική ακτή, κόντα στο Kalmar.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που έχω να σημειώσω είναι ότι το παλαιότερο οδιπορικό με το πρόσφατο δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση μεταξύ τους και ας ήταν στην ίδια περιοχή. Με άλλα λόγια αυτό που κάνει ένα ταξίδι όμορφο είναι σαφώς και η περιγραφή και αυτήν ζηλεύω εγώ. Το να παίρνεις μαζι σου τον αναγνώστη είναι τέχνη και γιαυτό σ ευχαριστώ εγώ, που με πήρες μαζί σου. Με αγωνία περιμένουμε τα επόμενα, να 'σαι καλά φίλε  :Smile: .

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε Μάρκο δε θα προσθέσω κάτι παραπάνω, με κάλυψε ο Leo!! Να'σαι πάντα καλά να πραγματοποιείς τόσο όμορφα ταξίδια!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μάρκο θα συμφωνήσω με όλους όσους μίλησαν πριν από εμένα!! Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες από ένα μέρος που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά! Κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον εύχομαι να κάνω και εγώ αυτό το ταξίδι!* 
*Να είσαι πάντα καλά και πάντα τέτοια!*

----------


## Appia_1978

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ παιδιά. Να στε πάντα καλά!!!

----------


## trelaras

Φιλε Appia φοβερες οι φωτογραφιες σου!!!Ζηλευω...Θελω κ εγω!!!!
Ερωτηση?
το Μr Shoppy One το πετυχες πουθενα?η δεν πηγες απο τα μερη του?

----------


## Appia_1978

Όχι φίλε μου ... Δυστυχώς, δεν έφτασα τόσο βόρεια ... Το λιμάνι όπου βρίσκεται παροπλισμένο, είναι ακριβώς πάνω στα σύνορα Σουηδίας - Νορβηγίας. Έπεφτε λίγο μακριά.

----------


## Appia_1978

Έφτασε ο καιρός να παρουσιάσω μερικές φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι του γυρισμού  :Very Happy: 
Είχα υπολογίσει να περάσω από Varberg (Σουηδία) στη Grenaa (Δανία), αλλά δεν ταιριάζανε οι ώρες. Τελικά γυρίσαμε οδικώς μέσω Δανίας. Αυτό είχε το προτέρημα, ότι επισκεφτήκαμε το Flensburg και κοιμηθήκαμε στο Κίελο και μου δώθηκε έτσι η ευκαιρία να τραβήξω και εκεί μερικές φωτογραφίες  :Wink: 

1. Το καλωδιακό Pleijel στο Κάλμαρ της Σουηδίας. Δυστυχώς, είχα τον ήλιο κόντρα ...

Pleijel.JPG

2. Το Cemil Bayuelgen, το πιστεύω 14ο ρο-ρο της UND από τα ναυπηγεία του Flensburg!!!

Cemil Bayόlgen.jpg

3. Η θέα από το δωμάτιο του ξενοδοχείου στο Κίελο. Σε πρώτο πλάνο το εκδρομικό Sven Johannsen.

Sven Johannsen.JPG

4. Παροπλισμένα φορτηγά στο Κίελο.

Layd-up Freighters.jpg

5. Το Laboe, ένα από τα τρία μεγάλα πλοία του οργανισμού αστικών συγκοινωνιών του Κιέλου  :Wink: 

Laboe.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

6. Το BW Havlys

BW Havlys.jpg

7. Το Ines Bolten

Ines Bolten.jpg

8. Το Iduna με τη δύση του ηλίου

Iduna.jpg

9. Το Estraden, της ιστορικής Bore Line. Ναυλωμένο στη Mann Lines

Estraden.jpg

10. To Azamara Journey

Azamara journey.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

11. Αφιερωμένο στο φίλο Νικόλα. Το Freya του 1905!

Freya Kopie.jpg

12. Το Lisco Maxima, αδερφό των δικών μας Superfast I/II. Εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Klaipeda-Κίελο

Lisco Maxima.jpg

13. Το Stena Germanica, αδερφό του Ελ. Βενιζέλος

Stena Germanica.jpg

14. Το Tor Baltica, βγαίνοντας από το λιμάνι με προορισμό την Αγία Πετρούπολη

Tor Baltica.jpg

15. Το Stadt Kiel του 1934. Εκτελεί πλέον εκδρομές

Stadt Kiel.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το Kaunas της Scandlines έχει κάποια σχέση με το δικό μας  Saronic Star  ή είναι ιδέα μου; Δεν φαίνεται και καλά η φωτογραφία γιατί είναι νύχτα.*

----------


## Leo

Ο φίλος Μάρκος ανέβασε 15 φωτογραφίες σε 15 διαφορετικές θέσεις. Πέρα από τις προσωπικές εμπειρίες, έψαξα να βρω σε μια φωτογραφία του, μια τσαπατσουλιά σε κάποιο τοπίο. Ειδικά άρχισα να το ψάχνω από την φωτογραφία 4 με τα παροπλισμένα φορτηγά. Δηλαδή .... εμεις πότε θα βάλουμε την μισή τάξη σε ένα μέρος? Παροπλισμένα φορτηγά κι αστράφτουνε? Φίλε μου αλλη μια φορά το ρεπορτάζ σου είναι μοναδικό μας, κάνεις να ζηλεύουμε πάρα πολύ....  :Very Happy: . Περιμένουμε το επόμενο!

----------


## Appia_1978

@giorgios

Έχεις δίκιο. Είναι αδερφό!

@Leo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Ανέβασα μερικές φωτογραφίες από τη Μασσαλία, εάν σε ενδιαφέρουν: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...802#post358802
Όντως, το Κίελο είναι πολύ "καθαρό" λιμάνι. Πολύ πιο όμορφο και περιποιημένο από π.χ. το Αμβούργο (το οποίο βεβαίως είναι τεράστιο σε σύγκριση  :Wink: )

----------

